# Configurar Xterm: duda bien estupida :P (Cerrado)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, tal vez esto sea un poco tonto, intento configurar de forma general Xterm. El caso es ahora tengo configurado Xterm por medio del archivo .Xdefaults y todo funciona, pero solo para mi usuario. Leí sobre la configuración general, que se encuentra en /usr/share/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color pero no logro hacer que ese archivo sea reconocido de forma general, para todos los usuarios.

Seguí el punto 3.2 de esta página http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml pero no funcionó tampoco, alguien sabe qué debo hacer para que los archivos que están en /usr/share/X11/app-defaults/ funcionen?? o solo son archivos de documentación que no funcionaran?

Alguien sabe como configurar Xterm de forma global?

Hay varios hilos con esta pregunta, todos lo solucionan con el .Xdefaults, nada global, los que no se conforman con eso son hilos sin respuesta, espero que este no quede igual  :Razz: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> FILES
> 
>        The actual pathnames given may differ on your system.
> 
>        /etc/utmp
> ...

 

fijate que con el usuario que la estes probando, no tengas el archivo .Xdefaults en el home, ya que lo ignora...

debe ser eso supongo

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Al final si tuvo su gracia, gracias a pelelademadera, pero si me había pasado por el man de xterm y no me había resultado muy bien, lo he solucionado así:

Hacer un enlace simbólico entre /usr/share/X11/app-defaults y /etc/X11/app-defaults (que no existe):

```
#cd /etc/X11/

#ln -s /usr/share/X11/app-defaults
```

Agregar al /etc/X11/Xresources (crearlo si no existe):

 *Quote:*   

> *customization: -color

 

Agregar esta variable de entorno (a tu gusto, con export o en .bashrc o en la carpeta /etc/env.d):

```
XFILESEARCHPATH=/etc/X11/%T/%N%C:/usr/share/X11/%T/%N%C
```

Así ya los archivos con terminación -color deberían funcionar sin problemas y para todos los usuarios.

----------

